# EUN discrepancy



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

I recently bought a 67 GTO from a long time friend of mine who's had it since 1974. It's nearly all stock with the original engine, heads, and 4-speed. According to the casting date and stamping on the front of the block (WS) it's the original 400 HO. I just got the PHS paperwork for the car and the EUNs are different. Here's the kicker. PHS has the block number as 684240 and 674240 is stamped on the block. What are the odds that the engine was replaced somewhere between 1967 and 1974 with an engine that is exactly 10000 units different? I wonder how many blocks were produced per month?
Can anyone shed some light on this issue?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

I'm willing to bet its a data entry error probably at the factory back in the day.


----------



## steve491 (Nov 20, 2019)

O52 said:


> I'm willing to bet its a data entry error probably at the factory back in the day.


It very well could be, but it might raise a question to the next owner.


----------



## Colorado67GTO (Sep 11, 2014)

My PHS also had an error on the engine number. PHS says 006301 but my engine is stamped with 306301. These were just typos by GM back in the day.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

The odds of having an replacement engine built exactly 10,000 units later? You be better off buying the winning Super Lotto ticket. Its a typo.


----------

